# Hard Driving today



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

well i've had my GTO for about a month now, gone to the drag strip and other that not too hard on it. 

so today i went driving around some good curves and found that the car is pretty, well "soggy"
in some mild sharp corners i was doing about 75-80 and the front seemed to dive a little and the rear end felt like i was swooshing around. its hard to explain it just felt sloppy. 

also i've noticed that anytime i add some throttle the ass sits on the ground.

i've been looking around at some things here and there and i think i'm going to get the sway bar kit (front and back with links and bushings) Wretched Motorsports
and the rear coils Wretched Motorsports
and i was wondering what the bushings are that are commonly replaced? ive seen a few posts about it but not sure which. i think the subframe bushings in the rear and radius rod bush for the front?

already looking at approaching 1000 with all that i think. any better way to spend the money or get the stiffening im looking for???


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

nothin ?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

6 speed or automatic?

If a manual then:
Downshifting through the twisties helps the understeer lots. Then gassing just before the apex of the the turn will take some of the sloppiness away.

The GTO handles nicely but is mostly a grand tourer. Others here should have mods to suggest.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

6spd, i was hanging around 4th at 75-80 so think i was in about 4k powerband if i remember right


----------

